
DspGuru - ch
http://www.dspguru.com
======
diydsp
DSPGuru.com is an excellent resource.

If you want to learn more Digital Signal Processing, go and check out the
website I've been running for a few years where I collect _all_ the free
online courses, introduction videos, FAQs and textbooks on DSP that you can
use to teach yourself:

[http://DIYDSP.com](http://DIYDSP.com)

Yes, I make passive income via Amazon click-throughs. The focus of my website
is on music instruments, btw.

~~~
dbalatero
That's awesome, music instruments are the primary reason I want to learn DSP.
Thanks for setting this up and keep earning your passive income :)

------
lbotos
I spent a few hours on sunday casually reading this:

[http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-
signals/index.h...](http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-
signals/index.html)

Which was an enjoyable primer if you are interested in DSP.

~~~
cushychicken
I'd be interested to see if the OP is more math oriented than Circles, Sines,
and Signals. CSS admits it's pretty strictly conceptual, and didn't give a ton
of resources on getting a more mathematical foundation of the DSP principles
explained.

~~~
diydsp
Hiya, I posted my main website elsewhere in this thread, but this link in
particular:

[http://diydsp.com/livesite/pages/home#DSP_Theory](http://diydsp.com/livesite/pages/home#DSP_Theory)

contains links to documents Gilbert Strange and Rick Lyons. These two are much
more math-intensive than many of the other introductions.

And if you want to go whole hog, check out the free online lectures:

[http://diydsp.com/livesite/pages/home#Free_Online_Lectures](http://diydsp.com/livesite/pages/home#Free_Online_Lectures)

~~~
lp251
Might want to add the textbooks available at
[http://www.fourierandwavelets.org/](http://www.fourierandwavelets.org/).

I really like the first, "Foundations of Signal Processing", as a linear
algebra centered treatment of the topic.

------
jayvanguard
Good stuff. A bit more accessible than this free online textbook:

[http://www.dspguide.com/](http://www.dspguide.com/)

~~~
bigredhdl
+1 for dspguide.com. It really made what had been an opaque subject for me
very approachable.

~~~
diydsp
Yes, there are two great things about it:

1\. It's free in PDF by chapter or you can buy it.

2\. It has every example in BASIC. Now, BASIC obviously stinks, right? The
idea isn't to use the code from the book, but the fact that it's in BASIC
means it's been so simplified that you can follow it step-by-step and quickly
implement it in your language of choice.

------
stuartaxelowen
DSP is the reason I could transition from electrical engineering to machine
learning - it's funny how fundamentals pay off.

------
yan
For anyone interested in DSP, the Coursera DSP class is superbly well done:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/dsp](https://www.coursera.org/course/dsp)

------
probablypat
This is great! I've always wanted to learn more about Signals Processing.

------
kastnerkyle
This looks like a great resource! I have been using complex2real[1] for years,
but this looks like another great link. Thanks.

[1]
[http://complextoreal.com/tutorials/#.VlXqyMr88xU](http://complextoreal.com/tutorials/#.VlXqyMr88xU)

------
grandalf
sometimes the HN zeitgeist has deep resonances with stuff I'm working on. This
is yet another example.

